
Better Than Free - jmorin007
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/01/better_than_fre.php
======
CalmQuiet
This exposition is an interesting cluster of approaches to a situation many
startups are facing: "When copies are free, you need to sell things which can
not be copied."

Definitely worth mining for strategies that apply to your startup.

